# sandoz omnitrope



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

any reviews, anyone tried it

let me no asap as source only had 5 bottle and 3 are going to some1 doing a show now


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

there premixed 45iu cart apparently


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

very good gh been using while in poland most bb preperin for show on it post a picture if u can


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

how much was u running i was gonna do 3iu a day


----------

